# Creazione di files ebuild

## cerri

Vabbe', lo ammetto: vorrei usare l'ultima versione di xmame  :Smile:  ma l'ultima ebuild presente e' la 0.62 (siamo arrivati alla 0.66).

Direte voi: e allora? Allora tanti giochini non partono (core dump), perche' richiedeono magari dalla 64 in su.

Ora: non ci capisco granche' di ebuild... ma qualcuno che fosse cosi' gentile da farli c'e'? 

Oppure: come si studia il modo di farli?

DENGHIU (e mannaggia al mio amico che mi ha fatto entrare in fissa sti giochini)

----------

## xlyz

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-howto.xml

----------

## d3vah

Scusa ma non ti conviene compilarti a mano l'xmame?

Non esistono solo le ebuild al mondo  :Smile: 

E cmq facendo una ebuild non potresti attivare supporti come opengl oppure altre estensioni audio...

Non so che sk video hai ma ti posso assicurare che il supporto opengl va alla grande. 

Anche io uso la 0.66.2 e va benissimo compilata a mano.

Potresti riscontrare dei problemi nella compilazione opengl, quindi se ti serve una mano ti spiego come si fa

----------

## cerri

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> Scusa ma non ti conviene compilarti a mano l'xmame?

 

Volendo si, ma mi risulta troppo comodo emerge -C "pacchettoCHEnonVOGLIOpiùVEDERE"  :Smile: 

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> Non esistono solo le ebuild al mondo 
> 
> E cmq facendo una ebuild non potresti attivare supporti come opengl oppure altre estensioni audio...

 

Beh, questo non dovrebbe essere vero, ho settato la variabile USE con una miriade di opzioni, compresa la mia sk video (radeon), opengl, ecc.

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> Non so che sk video hai ma ti posso assicurare che il supporto opengl va alla grande. 
> 
> Anche io uso la 0.66.2 e va benissimo compilata a mano.
> 
> Potresti riscontrare dei problemi nella compilazione opengl, quindi se ti serve una mano ti spiego come si fa

 

Denghiu, ma non mi mette paura la compilazione... solo che non sempre esiste un "make uninstall"  :Smile: 

----------

